# Tires



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

This might be a stupid question







but oh well we all have asked one before.







Do the tires 
on the tt need to be rotated if so is there a method on which way

Thanks 
Willie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

no


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks tvddfjohn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not sure I agree on that one. It will really depend on the situation you are in. If you do a lot of tight turning and backing on pavement, you can really chew up the tires on one of the axles. Rotating front to back could extend the life.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't rotate mine
But Doug has a good point
But like anything else it's up to you to do want you feel is best

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Since I have the MayPop brand tires (Nanco), I am not too concerned with maximum tread life. I figure I will replace them with some Marathons long before the tread is worn.
Now after investing in some _good_ tires, I might consider rotating them.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not saying that it does not happen but I have never seen anyone change a TT tires due to mileage wear. Most people will change tires due to age and sidewalll concerns first. Rotating to extend tread life would then serve no purpose.

Suspending the entire trailer to rotate the tires would be the interesting thing to see.


----------

